# harrison lathe ?



## nightowl499 (Sep 20, 2013)

any one have experience with harison lathes , found a harison m three hundred looks to have all the goodies
any thoughts on these its a thirteen by forty ,


----------



## Brain Coral (Sep 20, 2013)

nightowl499 said:


> any one have experience with harison lathes , found a harison m three hundred looks to have all the goodies
> any thoughts on these its a thirteen by forty ,




I don't have personal experience with the Harrison lathes, but a friend of mine has one and claims that it is a very stout lathe for it's size.

Here's a link with info on that lathe. Is this the lathe that you're looking at ?

http://www.lathes.co.uk/harrison-m/page2.html

Brian


----------



## nightowl499 (Sep 21, 2013)

thanks brian yes thats the one i am looking at,  just like it with some extras has a real nice qctp on it 
would be a real step up from my  nine by twenty


----------



## nightowl499 (Sep 21, 2013)

Senna said:


> An enormous step up.
> If the price is right you should snap it up.



the price may be real right , the guy that has it bought a warehouse for his buisness and this was in it 
he thought it was a milling machine of some sort its just sorta in his way dont know what to offer and still keep a straight face.  may be cheaper than my little one


----------



## Carl (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't say about the one you are interested in, BUT if it's of the same  quality (I'm sure it is) as the one's at work.  The price could be  right, very right.

We have, at work, 2 - M500's and one 21".

They are about 30 yrs old, and not abused, and still hold very good on tolerances.
We are a job shop, we're not just making the same old little pieces, day in and day out.
Could bore you with a lot of details, not gonna do it.

If I ever can afford a nice used Harrison lathe, I would buy, for now I'll stick with the 2 I have.

Definitely, check it under power if you can.  If it has been used a lot, expect some wear. Hopefully, it has hardened bed ways.  If you suspect bed way wear - run carriage up the the chuck end - finger only - lightly snug the carriage lock N back off a hair; now slowly move carriage to tail stock, this will give you an idea of wear.  Also, if you can, under power, try it out, run it thru feeding and threading.  Pull the end cover (head stock) look at the gears for broken teeth, oil seals leaking, etc.

Good luck.

carl


----------



## nightowl499 (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks for the good info Carl..  ill check the things you mentioned ,  all i know of it so far is it looked real clean had a nice quiks change tool post and appears to have a collet closer on it I haven't looked in the drawer to see what goodies may be in there. might be xmas haha

thanks again





Carl said:


> Can't say about the one you are interested in, BUT if it's of the same  quality (I'm sure it is) as the one's at work.  The price could be  right, very right.
> 
> We have, at work, 2 - M500's and one 21".
> 
> ...


----------



## bjornsh67 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there,

I hope I can chime in on this thread. I am not completely sure it is the right thread thou.

I found an old Harrison lathe on my local "Craigslist" - finn.no. I think it is an old Harrison 12"/13" Model L6 Mk.1 from 1970ish.(http://www.lathes.co.uk/harrison/page7.html)

The lathe has been in daily use until 1998. since then it has been used very little. The last five years, it has been stored in a dry garage covered with thick oil.

I have not seen or touched the lathe myself - but I will take a ride across Norway to inspect if this is a good project. 

The asking price is around 500USD. 

Here is a link to the old lady: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=44126053&searchQuery=dreibenk

I do have a lathe today, a Grizzly G9972z fitted with DRO and QCTP. I also have a Sherline lathe that I am quite happy with - for small work. I also have a Lagun FTV-1 mill and an old delta Milwaukee surface grinder.

Any advice on this potential deal?

Regards
Bjorn


----------



## yugami (Sep 24, 2013)

Harrison is a solid lathe.   The grizzly you have is a capable machine but it will look like a toy compared to a good harrison like you linked to.  The ultimate question is condition.  A clapped out harrison is not something you'll enjoy.  No machine is more precise than the ways themselves.


----------

